# Grand Bay WMA - need help



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 20, 2007)

Anybody know anything about Grand Bay WMA, I have lived in valdosta my whole life and never new that they allowed duck hunting. Trying to find a place to start at, for scouting. Anybody know what kinda ducks come in there other than woodies. All help would be appriciated.

Thanks,
Jode


----------



## muddy_feet (Dec 20, 2007)

Place is thick......very thick.  Get a GPS.  I rode out there and saw where someone had been putting a boat in.  It's has some restrictions but I'm not sure about them.  Maybe Sat and Sun till lunch.  Don't know about a motor restriction but you need a mudmotor.  Looks good from the trails.  I'll PM you what I know.


----------



## beauluckie (Dec 20, 2007)

save your time!!!!  it is sad to me to see a DU emblem on an almost falling down sign.  I really wish that DU would put some effort into restoring this place.  The have the water control structures in place but when I called and asked about water or ducks they tell me it is dry.  For the last 3 years all I have heard from down there is that they are going to burn it off, which sounds good if someone would drain the water and strike a match.  I really hate to fuss about it but I believe it could be a good place for ducks.  I have hunted it a few times and you won't find a much prettier place around.  But it is so choked up that we have never seen many ducks.  If you talk to some old-timer's they will tell you that Grand Bay would hold some ducks and several species but not the way it looks now.  If you can't tell that place is sort of a soap box for me!  If I were DU, my name would not be associated with the place in the shape that is is now.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 20, 2007)

beauluckie said:


> save your time!!!!  it is sad to me to see a DU emblem on an almost falling down sign.  I really wish that DU would put some effort into restoring this place.  The have the water control structures in place but when I called and asked about water or ducks they tell me it is dry.  For the last 3 years all I have heard from down there is that they are going to burn it off, which sounds good if someone would drain the water and strike a match.  I really hate to fuss about it but I believe it could be a good place for ducks.  I have hunted it a few times and you won't find a much prettier place around.  But it is so choked up that we have never seen many ducks.  If you talk to some old-timer's they will tell you that Grand Bay would hold some ducks and several species but not the way it looks now.  If you can't tell that place is sort of a soap box for me!  If I were DU, my name would not be associated with the place in the shape that is is now.



Well can the DU guys down there get mobilized and do something about it?  I was down there many years ago  and checked it out a little.  It looked like it had some great potential.


----------



## sdduckman (Dec 20, 2007)

*Stay Away*

I hunted down there a few years ago when water was not an issue and got run off by the locals. They very heavily corned every where but their holes. We called DNR and they said no one was hunting over it. I did not understand why they corned everywhere since the ducks would go to the corn but they shot birds and we rode and poled around trying to find a place to hunt. And when DNR arrived they were so mad they ran over two of our LL Bean cork dekes. My hunting partner can verify this.


----------



## beauluckie (Dec 20, 2007)

I have had this conversation with the Regional Director of DU so he is aware of the problem.  As of a fix.... well, I'm not sure what to tell you on that point.  I agree with mustang matt though, it does appear to have some great potential.  It just needs a bunch of TLC!!!  I know that a group of local DU members would volunteer to help if some sort of initiative was started.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 20, 2007)

What is wrong with the water levels?  Is it drought related?

I never hunted it just walked on some wooden dock trails into the swamp which I think are used by the birdwatcher bunch.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey I would volunteer to help as much as possible. I live about 10 min's from the main gate. I would love to see that place produce some ducks, I was talking with a older fella the other day in my buddies hunting shop and he was telling me about the ducks they use to kill out of there. I would love to see it back the way it use to be, although it might never make it back to that point but I would love to give it a shot.

My normal hunting spot has dried due to drought so I have no other choice than to try some where like Grand Bay, I have asked if someone one take me along, or even trade a hunt. But I only had one reply and I plan on taking him up on the offer, but it is about 3 hours from my house. I would like to find a duck hunting buddy near home if any of you are interested pm me. I am in dier need to wack some ducks, I need to wax some ducks!!!


----------



## GeorgeWBush (Dec 20, 2007)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 17, 2022)

Any yall still here?


----------

